
Welcome Kevin, Michael, Steve, Dalton, and Andrew - michael_nielsen
http://blog.ycombinator.com/welcome-kevin-michael-steve-dalton-and-andrew
======
hkmurakami
I imagine many of us will want to bash on Andrew Mason but I've decided to
take a contrary position.

I had a negative flinch reaction towards seeing Andrew Mason's name, given the
performance of Groupon over the last few years, but then I remembered that he
was the one who got that low barrier to entry, commodity business to its
previously enviable position in the first place. That kind of experience of
ultra-rapid ramp up and sales will surely be valuable to more than a few YC
companies.

I don't agree with some of the things he did (ex: preferential exits for
himself and other execs) but I wish him the best in his new role.

~~~
nraynaud
I came to bash him, he should not be flung as an example for young people. His
behavior was toxic. That he would get a second chance in a lowly job under
tight supervision, and showing good behavior for a few years, yes. But here
it's putting someone who cheated accounting to mis-represent the value of his
company to investors directly advising decision-makers. He also let his sales
people lie to customer businesses.

It's not even about what he does or says anymore (for a while, time will
pass), it's about flinging a guy who struck it rich by cheating in front of
aspiring entrepreneurs. He could repeat "don't cheat" as much as he wants, his
position is the single proof that cheating works, it's more powerful that
words.

here is an explanation of the accounting thing:
[http://www.forbes.com/sites/petercohan/2012/08/14/memo-to-
se...](http://www.forbes.com/sites/petercohan/2012/08/14/memo-to-sec-end-
groupons-shady-accounting/)

~~~
pg
I've known Andrew for years, and I know he's a good guy. If you spent an hour
talking to him, you'd be mortified to have said what you just said.

~~~
bambax
> _I_ know _he's a good guy_

That's not an argument. That's what his father would say, or his grandmother.

PS1: What does "good guy" even mean? Most people are "good guys" in that they
don't spend their weekends torturing small animals in their attic. Most bad
things are done by "good guys" because there isn't enough bad guys to do all
the evil that's being done.

PS2: Like many others, I did enjoy / admire his exit letter; but I still have
a problem not just with accounting practices at Groupon, but the essence of
what Groupon was trying to do.

~~~
pg
His father would have a bias that I don't.

~~~
bambax
We form an opinion on people in the first 10 seconds we meet them; this
opinion rarely ever changes.

There was a study where students were asked to rate their professor right
while the professor was entering the classroom for the first time, and then at
the end of the semester. Opinions from students hardly changed at all after a
semester of class.

It's very difficult for you to know if you're biased. It's impossible for me
to know you're not.

~~~
Flenser
It's also been shown that we like to be consistent with what we've already
said, so perhaps unstated opinions are more subject to change than stated
ones.

------
bryanh
Kevin is an investor in Zapier and we've got to say he has been outstandingly
awesome. Before committing he came over to our place and hung out with us (and
didn't bat an eye when my dog Tuna tried to pull off his socks multiple times,
how embarrassing!).

It's wonderful that he shares some of what made Wufoo great (still one of the
many startups we look up to). He has a really sharp eye for product and a
unique counter-view to the "raise a load of money, it's the only way" sort of
thinking the valley sometimes promotes. A great addition for sure.

Congrats to YC, Kevin, Michael, Steve, Dalton, and Andrew.

------
keiferski
Just curious (and feel free not to answer due to privacy concerns), but does
"partner" imply an ownership stake in YC, a la a law firm partner?

~~~
pg
In our case yes.

------
greattypo
Awesome. Andrew Mason built an impressive 5,000+ person sales force from 0-60
in a matter of years – something very few people have ever done. I'm hoping he
brings this experience to YC so sales-heavy YC companies with similar growing
pains can benefit from his experience.

~~~
evgen
Absolutely. YC needs someone with deeper experience in cheating investors and
walking away with a pile of cash. Anyone who can sell something as obviously
close to a Ponzi scheme as Groupon was and cash out before the music stops
will add a new set of skills to the YC team that was previously lacking.

------
argonaut
This might explain why Andrew is on the team:
<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5311724>

------
6thSigma
Harj was very active on Quora, Twitter, and other sites answering YC-related
(as well as general startup) questions, so I hope some other YC partners step
up and fill that role with him leaving.

On that note, thank you Harj and good luck! And congratulations to the new
full and part-time YC partners!

------
dougzor
Having worked with Kevin for 2 years at SurveyMonkey, he'll make a great
addition to YC, congrats Kevin!

------
jacquesm
One of these days YC will launch their late stage fund financed through one or
two successful exits and IPO's. That will re-define the VC market as much as
YC has changed the world for start-ups and seed capital.

Harj leaving is at least as important as the five new entrants, I'm very
curious what he's going to do next. Andrew Mason is a pretty brave pick given
the amount of backlash that could create, ethical choices aside he's a smart
fellow, there are probably far more people in the start-up scene that would be
happy to work with him than there are that would rather stay clear. His
farewell note was a class act and sketched the man in a different light for
me, but still does not detract from fundamental issues in the groupon model.

YC is making bigger and bigger strides, wished I had a better crystal ball :)

------
kyro
pg, was there anything in particular about these 4 individuals' video
submissions that gave them an edge over other applicants?

------
nedwin
An all star cast. Particularly good to see another designer and to have
someone with IPO experience.

------
rdl
Wow, congratulations on all of this to everyone (Harj leaving is kind of a
surprise, he's awesome).

------
mehuln
Congrats to all, and especially, Michael who rocks!

~~~
mwseibel
thanks!

------
orangethirty
I wonder how this will impact App.net. Any commentary on that?

~~~
dalton
It doesn't change anything from my perspective, that is the idea behind part-
time vs. full-time. The other part-time partners all have fulltime jobs as
well.

~~~
orangethirty
Good. I'd say it should help. Not that you need it, but all counts. (: Good
luck with YC. I've always seen you as a stand up guy, after that episode with
FB wanting to buy you out and you declining. Takes character to do that.
Something rarely seen in SV.

------
ableal
Hosted at <https://posthaven.com/>

"Simple, easy blogs for $5 a month, forever."

Interesting.

~~~
jackowayed
Their blog had been on Posterous. Posterous shut down. One of their partners
made Posthaven to replace Posterous and to never shut down. Not a shocking
choice.

------
bifrost
Dalton (and a few other really awesome people) made of my favorite app! In
fact its what initiated my transition from "just a phone" to a "smartphone",
that app was PicPlz. I look forward to Dalton's vision for YC.

------
irollboozers
Qasar Younis is not getting the recognition he deserves, really sharp guy who
will add a lot to future YC companies. Overall, congrats to all involved.

------
AmericanOP
Pretty cool. I wonder what the startup pantheon will achieve as it matures.

------
6ren
How long til you guys found a new company, that creates y-combinators?

------
cshesse
Wow, is Steve Huffman the coolest guy ever?

~~~
the_economist
He is definitely in the top 10.

------
reaclmbs
Many in this thread have failed to consider these facts: Groupon is no longer
the same company it was 4 years ago; you might be biased by being anchored to
a $20 IPO price, which you should actually blame on the investment
"banksters"; thousands of merchants are grateful for the relationship they
have with the company; at least one YCombinator company has been purchased by
Groupon. I bought Groupon in after hours on this announcement and I am proud
to post my trade publicly.

------
reaclmbs
Congrats to all! Well done.

------
aaronblohowiak
>and till recently

"and 'til recently" or "and until recently"

~~~
tokenadult
Incorrect. The word "till" is perfectly fine English.

<http://www.merriam-webster.com/dictionary/till>

